

Browserify - write client-side javascript server-side - changelog
http://thechangelog.com/post/8061175821/browserify-write-client-side-javascript-server-side

======
itay
I've used browserify to "compile" node.js files to a single, browser-
includeable JS file. It has worked remarkably well.

Also, James (@substack) is a rockstar. He's continuously made the library
better and better.

~~~
benatkin
It's a tough problem. It pulls in dependencies and dependencies of
dependencies. I had some difficulty replacing jQuery with CDN jQuery when it
was being pulled in from a dependency, and posted an issue. I'm sure @substack
will figure out a way to handle cases like this.

<https://github.com/substack/node-browserify/issues/46>

BTW <https://github.com/substack/node-jadeify/> and
<https://github.com/substack/node-shimify/> are cool too, as are a lot of
other libraries of his. I've got one commit to
<https://github.com/substack/js-traverse> and am in the middle of writing a
blog post about it. I've been meaning to check out
<https://github.com/substack/node-burrito> which uses traverse.

------
eggsby
This is definitely among my favorite tools, alongside substacks dnode and es5
shim it's even better. :)

